# Coleman Lantern Conversions



## jbillh (Mar 4, 2011)

Hi Folks,

We now have 5 Coleman lanterns that use the small quart sized propane bottles.

So, I'd like to make them more versatile in case we run out of the small bottles.

1. Is there an adapter that will allow me to connect it to an external propane tank? Anyone know where to find such? May need an in-line regulator as well?

2. Is there a way to convert it over so it can use white gas / Kerosene? How is this done.

3. Any other innovative ways you can think of that can help me use these when the chips are down?

Thanks Much... I really appreciate your thoughts!

Bill


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

You can refill the small bottles from a larger one with a readily available fitting or kit, this may be the easiest alternative.
Converting to white gas I would think would not be worth it because the tank/generator is most of the lantern.


----------



## JustCliff (May 21, 2011)

I got one of these conversion hoses I use for lanterns and a propane torch. Comes in pretty handy. i have only used it once on the lantern. I got tired of using and paying for the bottles for my torch. It's not as portable now but its easier to use where I do use it.
http://www.amazon.com/Mr-Heater-12-Foot-Assembly-F273702/dp/B00005LEXM/ref=sr_1_fkmr0_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1359805186&sr=8-2-fkmr0&keywords=propane+lantern+conversion+hose


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

jbillh, no the regulator is already built into your lantern. The hose JustCliff shows is your easy answer. It is available in different lengths. Do not try to make your own hose as the pressure in that line is up to around 200 psi.


----------



## sewserious (Mar 16, 2010)

There are accessories called lantern trees that attach to 20-lb tanks that hold your lantern top and have tees to add other accessories. It will run you about $40 but is well worth the price. Lots of places that sell the lanterns sell the trees. Here is a link for example. Google to find the best price.

http://www.walmart.com/ip/13848693?wmlspartner=wlpa&adid=22222222227000000000&wl0=&wl1=g&wl2=&wl3=21486607510&wl4=&wl5=pla&veh=sem


----------



## jbillh (Mar 4, 2011)

Thanks Folks!

I always know I can count on the people in this forum to help me out!

Again... Thanks So Much!


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

Just MHO, but I wouldn't waste good propane just to make light. 
In the winter it might be nice to get some heat as well as light (and I could see it for that use), but there are better ways to make light with less power (energy) used and less heat created.


----------

